# '94 altima 2.4L wrong transmission gear oil



## jcres001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I purchased my '94 nissan altima, 2.4L GXE (manual transmision) from a dealership and I noticed that the specs from the dealership itself REQUIRES 80W-90 GL4 gear oil for the tranny. However, after I pulled some teeth I was informed that they used GL5 equivalent. Naturally, the syncros have been acting up and shifting is not what it's supposed to be. 
How detrimental would it be for me to replace the appropriate fluid knowing that some of the GL5 will still be there? 
Is there any way to ensure near maximum exchange without having to purchase a pump? 
Should I run the car untill it comes to temp so that the fluid flows out better?


----------



## DIYeddy69 (Aug 7, 2008)

I do not believe their is a real difference between GL4 to GL5. GL5 is just the newer and supposedly improved API rating. It is general and not specific to any year or Tranny model. BUT I have also read that some specific Manual Transmission models (must get serial number of Tranny housing) may require Limited Slip Differential Oil. The rating may still be GL5 (or GL4), but special for Limited Slip only. Some also call for Synthetic Oil, which can still be classified GL5. But in general I don't believe GL5 as installed by Dealer is any problem, and probably not causing any synchronizer problem. Could be just worn synchronizer gears, clutch slave-cylinder slippage, or physical misalignment of manual linkage. Maybe other Forum posters can advise if GL5 and GL4 makes not difference in standard, typical Altima Manual Transmission.


----------



## jcres001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to think so. However, when I lived in Venezuela, Renaults were everywhere and if you replaced the GL4 with GL5, there was a significanet difference in syncronizing to the point of the nescesity to double clutch in order to avoid grinding. Furthermore, as with certain years with Alpha Romeo's, if the wrong type is used for too long, it errodes away the syncros eventually leading to the breakdown of the transmission.
I know there exists replacements tha claim to be used for GL3, GL4 and GL5. This type is more for outboard boat engines when the possibility of Total Dissolved Solids become an issue.


----------

